# Updates on Luna!



## nairobi (May 3, 2015)

Hey all, My name is Nairobi and I posted about a month ago telling the story of my bird Luna that we had just adopted only to find out that she was very sick, but I thought I'd make another post about her current situation as some of you seemed interested in her.

So basically for those who haven't heard the story, when we got her she was incredibly sick and we had to take her to the vet after only a few days of owning her (as soon as we noticed something was wrong), and she was on antibiotics for 10 days. I'll post a link later that will have more information and details of her original condition. After the antibiotics were done, we started moving her into a much bigger new cage with lots of different branches, we had both her old cage and new cage open with the doors facing each other so she could move between them, she really likes the big one .

Then disaster struck yet again when we found blood in her poo, this was a huge surprise to us and scared us half to death, she had been on the road to recovery and now this?

Anyway we rushed her to the vet again that night and he said she could have metal toxicity or mega bacteria. From his description of how she might've come into contact with toxic metals, we were pretty certain it was not the case (there was no way she had been near any of the things he described), but he said that due to the amount of blood, he had to keep her for a few nights and again, wasn't sure if she'd survive.

By this time, one thing we knew for certain is that Luna is an absolute trooper. Both times she has been to the vet he has been amazed that she's even alive, let alone able to function as much as she could.

Luna was at the vet for two nights and we kept in contact with them the whole time. They said the tests they did for the things they suspected all came back negative, so it wasn't metal toxicity and it wasn't mega bacteria, but he still doesn't know what caused it. The blood-poo was in her cage when we woke up in the morning, but by the time she got to the vet (6pm-ish) her poo was normal again and she hasn't had any blood since. Either way she's now on another course of a different antibiotic and is in an incubator to keep her warm.

Having said all this, I actually have another question for you guys. Luna absolutely hates being given her medicine, to the point where she screams before we even pick her up. I was wondering if there's a less stressful way to give it to her. It can't be given with her food or water so we have to pick her up, but I was wondering if it's better to hold her close before/after giving it or to put her back so she can calm down. My mum wants to hold her after but she bites so hard that I just put her back in the incubator. Do you guys have any methods for making medicating less stressful for the bird? She's been through so much already that I feel so mean giving her the medicine, and she doesn't understand that it's for her own good! :S

We posted on the Facebook group through which we found her, asking their thoughts on the matter, and they suggested that we start up a gofundme to help pay for her vet bills, given our situation, so we did that. If anyone wants the link, it is: Luna the Sick Budgie by Jane Watson - GoFundMe

*Summary for those with less time:* 
Looking for advice on ways to reduce stress for birds while giving oral medication.

P.S. Sorry for the long post again - as a history student I have a tendency to write essays whenever I am presented with a blank page haha!

Looking forward to hearing all of your suggestions :budgie:


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I hope little Luna recovers fully very soon. It's stressful when you get a new budgie and realise it isn't at good health. I've been down that road myself. Not only does it get very expensive, but it's also an emotional rollercoaster.

With regards to the medicine (my previous Jakob was on antibiotics for some time), I used to pick him up and cuddle him for a while before giving him the medicine. He didn't like the medicine, but it was easier to get him to take it when he was calm. It's tough, because as you said they don't understand that it's for the best.

Best of luck to Luna and you :budgie:


----------



## nairobi (May 3, 2015)

That sounds like a really good idea! I forgot to mention that Luna wasn't tame when we adopted her so as far as I know she's never been cuddled, but I will try calming her down for some time before and after the medicine, maybe with music?


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Music worked for my previous budgies and the one I have now. Best of luck, and please keep us posted :budgie:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I remember reading about Luna, I hope she recovers and finds good health soon.
As Luna is not hand tamed it is going to be traumatic for her medication each time you need to give it to her. 
Budgies do not like to be held or trapped as they would perhaps interpret it. Vet few budgies will readily allow you to hold them.
There is a correct way to hold a budgie ask your vet to demonstrate or google the process.
If possible give her medication in the evening and early morning when she is sleepy.
Use a small net or cloth to catch her, have two people to do the job. have the syringe ready, the medication should be room temperature not cold straight from the fridge.
Gently hold her in a gloved hand or soft cloth keep her head up right and have the other person administer the medicine. Talk to her calmly and try not to stress yourself as she will pick up on this.
Place the syringe against her beak to the side and squirt the medication in small amounts , not all at once!.
After finishing tell her she is a good bird and then slowly and gently place her back in her cage with some millet or other special treat.
This is what I do, Although I admit I found it hard the first time I had to do it. I can now do it by myself confidently and quickly. Good luck And get better soon Luna.:budgie:


----------

